# Bachmann 1:22 Bobber Caboose



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Can any one tell me how to gain access to the interior of this caboose?

Do you remove the roof or does the entire body come off?

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The floor comes off. Look for four tabs on the underside. 

Later, 

K


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, four tabs on the underside...be carefull bending them in, they have a nice tendancy to snap off if you use too much force....


----------

